# Heads up. Pet Armour.



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey guys. Wanted to give you a heads up. I know almost nothing about this stuff. But a friend put some of that Pet Armour Flea and Tick stuff on his Dog and she had a really nasty reaction to the stuff. I guess it knocked her down for a couple days... lethargy, listlessness, really bothered her. Tim was nice enough to give me some advice...basically get any of the remnants off her asap with Dawn. The Dog is doing much better now but I wanted to pass this on. I'm sure it doesn't happen to all Dogs but still wanted to throw this out there since we are coming into that time of year.

Another kudos to Tim for being an amazing and kind person and Vet to be so helpful to folks he doesn't know nor get any money from.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Kevin.. I personally don't use any flea or tick stuff where I live now, but I'll be moving soon and they are running rampant up there. So sadly enough I would much rather use some flea/tick gunk than have my girls deal with an infestation. I don't know anything about commercial flea and tick medication any more but I'll be looking out for this one!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah Dawn seems to be pretty good stuff for that type of thing, you know, how they use it for birds and wildlife covered in oil. I've often wondered what it is that sets it apart from other dish detergents.
And yes, I agree, Dr Tim does seem to be very forthcoming and unselfish with his time and advice, which is greatly appreciated.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Another one similar to Hartz that I would never use.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah Dawn seems to be pretty good stuff for that type of thing, you know, how they use it for birds and wildlife covered in oil. I've often wondered what it is that sets it apart from other dish detergents.
> And yes, I agree, Dr Tim does seem to be very forthcoming and unselfish with his time and advice, which is greatly appreciated.


Dawn is a very effective degreaser & will even work in salt water, which is why they use it for "wildlife covered in oil". Neither it or any other dish detergent has anything in it that will be useful against fleas or ticks.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 23, 2013)

SubMariner said:


> Dawn is a very effective degreaser & will even work in salt water, which is why they use it for "wildlife covered in oil". Neither it or any other dish detergent has anything in it that will be useful against fleas or ticks.


I think the Dawn reference was that they used it to wash off the Pet Armour off the dog. Not that they would use Dawn to wash off fleas. :tongue1:


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Glad the dog is going to be ok. I have used Pet Armour on all my dogs and my Moms cat and it work very well and none had a reaction. Any dog can have a reaction to any product and Dawn is awesome! I used it when Pongo had a reaction to Advantage to wash it off him, also when he rolled in buzzard poop although it took several baths in Dawn to cut through the buzzard poop! That stuff is horrid!


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Dawn will get out pretty much anything. And actually, it does kill fleas. You have to apply it to a dry dog and only use as much water as needed to work it through the dog's coat. It is my understanding that the Dawn is able to kind of suffocate the flea, sort of. If you wet the dog first, the flea is able to make a protective barrier around itself and then will be able to survive. The Dawn is able to cut through that barrier and kill the flea. I have used Dawn on many dogs who were infested with fleas and Dawn kills them all.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

flashyfawn said:


> Dawn will get out pretty much anything. And actually, it does kill fleas. You have to apply it to a dry dog and only use as much water as needed to work it through the dog's coat. It is my understanding that the Dawn is able to kind of suffocate the flea, sort of. If you wet the dog first, the flea is able to make a protective barrier around itself and then will be able to survive. The Dawn is able to cut through that barrier and kill the flea. I have used Dawn on many dogs who were infested with fleas and Dawn kills them all.


Using dishwashing liquid to washing a dog that has fleas will result in fleas that die because they have been drowned or smothered by the soap. It won't help keep the eggs from hatching a new batch of fleas or keep the dog from being re-colonized if they go into a flea-infested area.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

riddick4811 said:


> Glad the dog is going to be ok. I have used Pet Armour on all my dogs and my Moms cat and it work very well and none had a reaction. Any dog can have a reaction to any product and Dawn is awesome! I used it when Pongo had a reaction to Advantage to wash it off him, also when he rolled in buzzard poop although it took several baths in Dawn to cut through the buzzard poop! That stuff is horrid!


I agree, Rid. Hell, my little Beagle dam near died after eating Canidae.

I just like to put the information out there... not sure it does anything except let people on the forum research the stuff and decide if they want to use it. 

Dog owners are faced with dilemma's every day... Example--I don't like some of the things I read about heartworm treatment but I would never be able to live with myself if I didn't give HW treatment and one of my guys came down w/ heartworm.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

SubMariner said:


> Using dishwashing liquid to washing a dog that has fleas will result in fleas that die because they have been drowned or smothered by the soap. It won't help keep the eggs from hatching a new batch of fleas or keep the dog from being re-colonized if they go into a flea-infested area.


I completely realize that, I was just saying that Dawn will kill fleas that are on the dog. It is totally effective when used in that way. Your first post seemed to indicate that Dawn would not do anything to a flea. I never said Dawn will prevent the dog from getting fleas again.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

That's the reason why I prefer aromatherapy. For fleas and ticks, you can mix 15-20 drops of any of following essential oils with a base oil and spray on your dog daily.

* For fleas – citronella, peppermint, lemon, clary sage
* For ticks – lavender, myrrh, bay, geranium


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

porchpotty said:


> That's the reason why I prefer aromatherapy. For fleas and ticks, you can mix 15-20 drops of any of following essential oils with a base oil and spray on your dog daily.
> 
> * For fleas – citronella, peppermint, lemon, clary sage
> * For ticks – lavender, myrrh, bay, geranium


Not to sound pedantic, but you are still using chemicals... just ones that happen to smell nice.


----------

